# Men - did she really have an orgasm or fake it?



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Men - how do you know she had an orgasm and did not fake it?

Ladies - please wait until we have at least a dozen responses from the men, before giving them the clues. Let's see what they know.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, this isn't greenpearl, this is Mr. greenpearl.

Basically, her pu$$y twitches. Not deep, deep inside, but closer to the opening of her vagina. If I'm deep inside her, I can still feel it, but if I pull back a little, I can really feel it on the head of my penis. Also, her whole body relaxes.

What do I win?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Mr. Greenpearl is correct.

The rapid oscillation inside the vagina near the "g-spot" during orgasm, this is not faked.

Also in many women there is tremendous more wetness released during this moment, even some women to "squirt". This is also not faked.


----------



## 20years (Mar 8, 2010)

I feel her ***** squeezing much faster than when she squeezes her muscles voluntarily.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

A lot of signs really. My wife starts breathing faster, she starts wiggling her hips, she arches her back and she starts to involuntarily moan. She also stiffens the muscles in her thighs. I can she's right about to orgasm because her whole body then become really stiff. Also with her eyes, she gets what I call the "stare". It's like shes looking through me instead of at me if that makes any sense? When she's done riding the orgasm, all of the muscles in her body completely relax.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

What greenpeal said with the contractions and then my wife says, "All Done!"

Yes, now a days she will literally state that she's done. If I gotta keep going then I just tell her to wait out the ride for the 2nd one to come.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Men are easy and 99% the same you play with it long enough one way or another something will happen guaranteed!! 

You take the 3 women I was close enough with to talk about sex "for real" and had a ongoing sexual relationship with that mean something no ONS etc. 

They were all different!! One had NO ORGASM!! REPEAT NO ORGASM!! Alpha male attitude will say "Give me a try I'll get it done!" Well, when I say we tried it we tried!! If a woman can't get herself to orgasm by masturbation NO MAN WILL in my experience. She didn't know her body.

The second girl was her on top every time! It was like magic 5-7 minutes and she was golden. Said she had always been pretty easy for her to orgasm and wasn't uncommon for her to have more than 1. No Doggystyle or missionary both were very rare for her to orgasm unless she manually stimulated along the way.

Now the wifey! It has been great! Oral gets her close, but not there ever! Again her on top or manual stimulation while missionary.

In the end as long as you talk about it and both parties are happy  Does it matter?

Except for the ultra orgasmic chic......the first and my wife both became ultra sensitive after orgasm. Like the poster above said "All Done" but without saying it.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I wouldn't know about the orgasm itself (see this thread for explanation), but I can tell you what happens when she gets close.

Her toes curl backwards, breathing gets very shallow, her body wriggles almost uncontrollably, and she gets super strong but seems to lose fine motor control.

Given my personal predicament, this could all be fake (although I don't believe it is).


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Star said:


> Well done boy's!! so far you pass with flying colours!!! Lol :smthumbup:


My husband wants to know if he has won a prize!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Um, she calls me on the phone and says she did? 

Seriously, what other guys said.


----------

